# Brew dog unleash the yeast



## bmarshall (31/10/13)

New brew dog 4 pack. Same ingredients using different yeast.


----------



## ashley_leask (31/10/13)

Nice. I liked their IPA 4 pack a couple of years ago, with all different single hopped IPAs. Saved me from brewing a beer with Sorachi Ace. <_<


----------



## kenlock (31/10/13)

Where and when can we get it bmarshall?

(Link to Brew Dog blog-article)


----------



## Spiesy (31/10/13)

Another Ash said:


> Nice. I liked their IPA 4 pack a couple of years ago, with all different single hopped IPAs. Saved me from brewing a beer with Sorachi Ace. <_<


Is that your "turning Japanese" face?


----------



## bmarshall (31/10/13)

Where and when can we get it bmarshall?

(Link to Brew Dog blog-article)


Good craft beer shops. Purvis or slowbeer in melb.


----------



## ashley_leask (31/10/13)

Spiesy said:


> Is that your "turning Japanese" face?


It's my "Lemon, really?" <takes another drink> "Yep, f#*cking lemon" face.

The other three were fantastic though.


----------

